# Lifestyles & Discussion > Peace Through Religion >  Glenn must be losing his base.

## Carehn

What a jack ass.

----------


## Carehn

losing his base

----------


## Mike4Freedom

WOW! This just enraged me. Time to donate more money to supervoterbomb on friday. Time to phone form home more hours during the week. Since I am maxed on on the regular campaign I will push my friends who have not yet to donate a bit here and there. 

That was such horse$#@! that he was spouting. Complete lies. I am furious!

----------


## donnay

Why does his sets always look like a little boys room?  

Ron Paul is neither a supporter of Israel wars than he is a supporter of American wars.  Israel wants war with Iran, then by all means let Israel deal with the consequences and leave America out of it.  Ron Paul has said that every time he is asked that question!  Why do people need someone like Glenn Beck to continue to twist what Ron Paul says?

He trusts Bachmouth and Sanitarium?  LOL! Two Israel supporters! Glenn Beck speaks out of both sides of his mouth, and frankly, I cannot stand to listen to his blather.

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

Establishment is in panic mode. Their puppets haven't gained the traction they need, and the one guy they don't want is #1 in the polls.

----------


## moderate libertarian

> What a jack ass.


That's an understatement.

----------


## RDM

I would just love to see how the flow of money is to get everyone pushing the same talking points. I bet that is one hell of a money trail.

----------


## bluesc

For an idea of how much his viewers/listeners give a $#@! about what he says about the candidates... Santorum and Bachmann are stuck at 1-3%.

----------


## brushfire

He conveniently cuts off Ron correcting himself - Ron says "contributed" 2 or 3 times after he says responsible.

Still, this is their ONLY argument - even then Ron Paul is driving the argument on the foreign policy front too.  

Somehow, the same people who brought us failures like the post office, medicare/medicaid, the shrimp treadmill - etc.. Somehow these same people all of a sudden spend wisely when it comes to military?

----------


## LibertyEagle

Maybe Beck needs to also instruct the 9-11 Commission and the CIA that they are WRONG too, because Paul is just repeating what they have said.

----------


## Carehn

I like how he implies our FP is about Israel. Like a Freudian slip or something. 

Glenn unknowingly says our FP is not about america but Israel and he likes it that way. We can have 2 top priority you know. The survival of Israel has little to do with us, but they would be better without us anyway. The region would find equilibrium.

----------


## matt0611

Glenn makes no sense, he says he thinks we should "butt out" and "stop fighting wars for oil"
and that the establishment, Romney, and Obama are going one way and the people and Ron Paul are going the other.
and that "Ron Paul would drastically reduce the size and power of government".

OK, but we *shouldn't* vote for Ron....why exactly? 

Sounds great to me, I'm voting for Paul, and no one else.

----------


## AlexG

Atleast he admits Ron Paul is non-establishment and is with the people. 

Ever since Beck made his trip to Israel he's become a huge Zionist and puts his position on Israel above all else. It reminds me of a teen girl who goes on mission to Africa and helps with humanitarian relief and helps build irrigation systems. When she comes back home, she devotes her life to Africa and tells everyone to donate their time and money to help feed the poor in Africa and then a few months later she's back to her consumerist lifestyle and forgets about Africa.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> I like how he implies our FP is about Israel. Like a Freudian slip or something. 
> 
> Glenn unknowingly says our FP is not about america but Israel and he likes it that way.


It sure sounded that way, didn't it.  No one is stopping him from emptying out his entire bank account and sending it to Israel.  He can even relocate there, if he wants to.  But, he needs to keep his hand out of my pocket.

We are two separate countries and it is our government's job to put America first.  




> We can have 2 top priority you know. The survival of Israel has little to do with us, but they would be better without us anyway. The region would find equilibrium.


Yes, they would be better off without us funding and arming their enemies and also not having to come to get our permission before they defend their own country the way that they see fit.  Ron Paul would stop all that.  He is a much better friend to Israel and her people, than all these so-called lovers of Israel.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

I didnt think it was that bad of a piece... I mean GB just loves the current relationship with America and Israel... RP and all of us say no welfare for anybody - Israel included.

at least GB is with us on the fed... thats a big step.

we get the nomination he'll be voting for the NON-obama vote.

----------


## AGRP

Im confused.  

If Ron Paul doesn't have a chance to win then why is the establishment pre-occupied with smearing him?

----------


## Justinjj1

LibertyEagle, aren't you the one who vehemently defended Glenn Beck on here for years?  Or am I thinking of someone else?

----------


## donnay

> Im confused.  
> 
> If Ron Paul doesn't have a chance to win then why is the establishment pre-occupied with smearing him?


Great point!

----------


## pcosmar

Beck is an ass. But he is a professional Propagandist who has been largely responsible for much of the Division.

Same $#@! from him that I have come to expect.

----------


## ShaneEnochs

Do people still watch Glen Beck?  Silly folks.

I don't understand these Israel first people.  Israel is no friend of the United States.  Why do they not realize this?  Israel is just as crazy as the rest of them.

----------


## eproxy100

> Do people still watch Glen Beck?  Silly folks.
> 
> I don't understand these Israel first people.  Israel is no friend of the United States.  Why do they not realize this?  Israel is just as crazy as the rest of them.


It's a religious thing apparently. Even here on RPF there are some of these israel-first people. If anything israel is a bigger threat than the others cuz of their propaganda and lobby groups.

----------


## Pizzo

Buck Feck

----------


## AuH20

This wasn't that bad. Beck is tied to Israel, in large part due to his faith. There aren't any new revelations exposed in this clip.

----------


## AGRP

This propaganda should be archived as a teaching tool on how statists craft their message.  There is an incredible amount of double-speak in this single video segment.  Orwell is laughing in his grave.

----------


## AuH20

> Beck is an ass. But he is a professional Propagandist who has been largely responsible for much of the Division.
> 
> Same $#@! from him that I have come to expect.


No, he's clouded by his religious beliefs to such a degree that he can't or won't see the inherent danger. The bible and Book of Mormon says that we should stand with the jews but I'm not so sure those are the jews, if you get my drift. By the same token, I'm not fond of the Arabs either. I think we should just altogether ignore the Middle East.

----------


## AGRP

> It's a *religious thing apparently*. Even here on RPF there are some of these israel-first people. If anything israel is a bigger threat than the others cuz of their propaganda and lobby groups.


Like when mobsters wear Crucifixes?

----------


## ShaneEnochs

What I really enjoy is watching these talking heads speak about other countries like they have more insight than someone who sits on the House Foreign Affairs Committee.

----------


## COpatriot

The guy is a backstabbing piece of filth and a demagogue. He basically admits that he agrees with Ron Paul but that he's more loyal to Israel than he is to the USA and thus can't endorse him. His worthless ass can rot in obscurity for all I care.

----------


## FrankRep

The majority of Republicans like and support Israel.

This should be common sense.

----------


## AuH20

> The guy is a backstabbing piece of filth and a demagogue. He basically admits that he agrees with Ron Paul but that he's more loyal to Israel than he is to the USA and thus can't endorse him. His worthless ass can rot in obscurity for all I care.


Competing with the so-called Word of God is a dead end. LOL Maybe if we can go back in time and rewrite key parts of the scripture.

----------


## AuH20

> The majority of Republicans like and support Israel.
> 
> This should be common sense.


The Arabs are easy to hate. They play the role well with their backward and bloodthirsty mentality, however, any alliance with Israel isn't a death pact. Secondly, they bribe our politicians and do God knows what with their clandestine intelligence services. For a supposed ally, Israel isn't much of a friend.

----------


## FrankRep

> The majority of Republicans like and support Israel.
> 
> This should be common sense.





> The Arabs are easy to hate. They play the role well with their backward and bloodthirsty mentality, however, any alliance with Israel isn't a death pact. Secondly, they bribe our politicians and do God knows what with their clandestine intelligence services. For a supposed ally, Israel isn't much of a friend.


The facts are the facts: if you want to win the Republican nomination, you must support Israel. I didn't make the rules.

----------


## eproxy100

> The majority of Republicans like and support Israel.
> 
> This should be *common sense*.


That should be common knowledge, not common sense.




> The Arabs are easy to hate. They play the role well with their backward and bloodthirsty mentality, however, any *alliance with Israel isn't a death pact.* Secondly, they bribe our politicians and do God knows what with their clandestine intelligence services. For a supposed ally, Israel isn't much of a friend.


I'm sure the survivors of the USS Liberty would all strongly disagree with you about that. Israel isn't even officially an ally and look at the things they get away with.

----------


## AuH20

> The facts are the facts: if you want to win the Republican nomination, you must support Israel. I didn't make the rules.


It's screwed up. With that said, I have no problem with arab bashing but the Israel worship is nauseating. Israel is a socialist country that bribes our politicians and controls our national debate.

----------


## COpatriot

> Competing with the so-called Word of God is a dead end. LOL Maybe if we can go back in time and rewrite key parts of the scripture.


Sad but true. You can't reason with blind faith.

----------


## William R

No one watches this buffoons show.   I wouldn't worry about this.

----------


## Justinjj1

Why are modern Christians so obsessed with Israel?  This is a serous question because I seem to lack an undestanding of this issue.  

I only have limited understanding of Christianity and Judaism.  Were the Jews not the ones who rejected Christ and had him crucified?  Did the Jews not persecute and expel his followers from Israel?  Did the coming of Christ not fulfill the prophecy of the Jews and make their homeland and temple irrelevant?  Were Jews not despised by Christians for thousands of years?  

What changed recently that made Christians become so subservient to Jewish interests?  

Serious question.

----------


## FrankRep

> The facts are the facts: if you want to win the Republican nomination, you must support Israel. I didn't make the rules.





> It's screwed up. With that said, I have no problem with arab bashing but the Israel worship is nauseating. Israel is a socialist country that bribes our politicians and controls our national debate.

----------


## cornell

Beck made no sense to me at all in this segment.

The establishment is all going one way. Don't vote for them.

Ron Paul is going the other way! So are the American people!! But don't you dare vote for him...

----------


## AuH20

> Beck made no sense to me at all in this segment.
> 
> The establishment is all going one way. Don't vote for them.
> 
> Ron Paul is going the other way! So are the American people!! But don't you dare vote for him...


Beck's brain tells him Ron Paul. His heart however is tugging him towards..............................Tel Aviv.

----------


## spudea

glenn beck.... save the republic first, then kill off the other 4 Billion Muslims...

You can do that after 4 yrs of Ron Paul.

----------


## pcosmar

> The facts are the facts: if you want to win the Republican nomination, you must support Israel. I didn't make the rules.


That sucks then.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66zOgVAnIgE

I will oppose the Corrupt and Unholy creation of that Blasphemy at all cost.

----------


## donnay

> Why are modern Christians so obsessed with Israel?  This is a serous question because I seem to lack an undestanding of this issue.  
> 
> I only have limited understanding of Christianity and Judaism.  Were the Jews not the ones who rejected Christ and had him crucified?  Did the Jews not persecute and expel his followers from Israel?  Did the coming of Christ not fulfill the prophecy of the Jews and make their homeland and temple irrelevant?  Were Jews not despised by Christians for thousands of years?  
> 
> What changed recently that made Christians become so subservient to Jewish interests?  
> 
> Serious question.


Here is some history:  http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...8-Some-History

----------


## Pericles

> This wasn't that bad. Beck is tied to Israel, in large part due to his faith. There aren't any new revelations exposed in this clip.


That - the way RP articulates his foreign policy concerns leaves him wide open to that type of misrepresentation. We lose some support we would otherwise get if an articulate case were to be made to the need for a return to a non interventionist policy.

----------


## Feelgood

I so loathe and detest Glenn Beck more and more, with each passing day.

Has anyone ever told him about the USS Liberty?

----------


## Kylie

From what I saw, anyone other than a zealot would probably see also, that Beck just endorsed Ron Paul.

----------


## AuH20

> That - the way RP articulates his foreign policy concerns leaves him wide open to that type of misrepresentation. We lose some support we would otherwise get if an articulate case were to be made to the need for a return to a non interventionist policy.


When Ron gets involved in the complex Palestinian argument, he loses the moral high ground of his non-interventionist policy. He did that in one debate and the crowd started booing him as soon as he uttered the word Palestine. Sloppy on his part.

----------


## AGRP

How supporting Israel is _supposed_ to work: Voluntarily send them funds and help.

How Glen Beck supports Israel: Using armed tyrants to break down your front door and kill/cage you if you don't.

----------


## AuH20

> I so loathe and detest Glenn Beck more and more, with each passing day.
> 
> Has anyone ever told him about the USS Liberty?


Scripture >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> USS Liberty

Genesis 12: 3 "I will make you into a great nation and I will bless you; I will make your name great, and you will be a blessing.* I will bless those who bless you, and whoever curses you I will curse; and all peoples on earth will be blessed through you.*"

----------


## pcosmar

> Scripture >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> USS Liberty
> 
> Genesis 12: 3 "I will make you into a great nation and I will bless you; I will make your name great, and you will be a blessing.* I will bless those who bless you, and whoever curses you I will curse; and all peoples on earth will be blessed through you.*"


Except Zionism was created by Khazars (Gog and Magog) and not by Hebrews who that promise was made.

----------


## Ronulus

Islamaphobia is taking over. It's going to be the next big thing same as the KKK was huge and almost everyone was apart of it when it first formed (before people realized, well $#@! these people are hateful and don't make much sense).

----------


## flightlesskiwi

you know what, him saying that Ron Paul is on the mark about economics and so many other things and then saying that he is crazy about Israel and foreign policy reminds me of:




> "A man who was merely a man and said the sort of things Jesus said would not be a great moral teacher. He would either be a lunatic - on the level with a man who says he is a poached egg - or he would be the devil of hell. You must take your choice. Either this was, and is, the Son of God, or else a madman or something worse. You can shut Him up for a fool or you can fall at His feet and call Him Lord and God. But let us not come with any patronizing nonsense about His being a great human teacher. He has not left that open to us."   -- C.S. Lewis

----------


## Zatch

> Why are modern Christians so obsessed with Israel?  This is a serous question because I seem to lack an undestanding of this issue.  
> 
> I only have limited understanding of Christianity and Judaism.  Were the Jews not the ones who rejected Christ and had him crucified?  Did the Jews not persecute and expel his followers from Israel?  Did the coming of Christ not fulfill the prophecy of the Jews and make their homeland and temple irrelevant?  Were Jews not despised by Christians for thousands of years?  
> 
> What changed recently that made Christians become so subservient to Jewish interests?  
> 
> Serious question.


http://www.chick.com/reading/tracts/1000/1000_01.asp

----------


## LibertyEagle

> LibertyEagle, aren't you the one who vehemently defended Glenn Beck on here for years?  Or am I thinking of someone else?


I defended him when he did good, yes.  He opened a lot of people's eyes to a lot of issues that they simply would not listen to us about.  For some reason, people don't believe it until it's talked about on TV.    He got people to read books like the 5000 Year Leap.  That's good stuff.  He also was the first person in the mainstream media to talk about the so-called right and left being the same thing at the top.  Perhaps you can tell me another mainstream media personality who covered the Federal Reserve Bank at great lengths, interviewed Griffin and publicly denounced its existence?  No?

I always considered Beck a tool that could be used to further some of our goals for liberty.  No more; no less.  

Although, after his trashing of Debra Medina, I have found it very difficult to remain neutral on the media personality of Glenn Beck.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Why are modern Christians so obsessed with Israel?  This is a serous question because I seem to lack an undestanding of this issue.  
> 
> I only have limited understanding of Christianity and Judaism.  Were the Jews not the ones who rejected Christ and had him crucified?  Did the Jews not persecute and expel his followers from Israel?  Did the coming of Christ not fulfill the prophecy of the Jews and make their homeland and temple irrelevant?  Were Jews not despised by Christians for thousands of years?  
> 
> What changed recently that made *Christians become so subservient to Jewish interests*?  
> 
> Serious question.


my opinion:  belief in the lie of salvation by works.  coupled with the lie that has permeated the christian culture that claims if you are a christian God will bless you with material wealth (the prosperity gospel).  and if you are not materialistically wealthy you don't "have enough faith"-- which really leads back to salvation by works.

----------


## SpicyTurkey

Israel. America's holy cow.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> Beck is tied to Israel, in large part due to his faith


Due to his IDIOCY.  I am Mormon.  Mormonism does NOT say "give money to Israel", or even "protect Israel".  There's some of that in Evangelical Christianity, at least on Evie Christian radio, but not in Mormonism.  But, just like many Catholics (whose religion likewise doesn't support this nonsense), Mormons can be taken along with the flow of politics and just believe whatever they read in the newspaper and see on Faux News, despite there being nothing whatsoever in their religion to back up their political positions, and in fact a lot to contradict them.

----------


## Carehn

> my opinion:  belief in the lie of salvation by works.  coupled with the lie that has permeated the christian culture that claims if you are a christian God will bless you with material wealth (the prosperity gospel).  and if you are not materialistically wealthy you don't "have enough faith"-- which really leads back to salvation by works.


*EPIC POST*

----------


## FrankRep

> Due to his IDIOCY.  I am Mormon.  Mormonism does NOT say "give money to Israel", or even "protect Israel".


*Mormonism and Judaism*


The doctrines of the Latter Day Saint movement, commonly referred to as *Mormonism, teach that its adherents, Latter-day Saints, are either direct descendants of the House of Israel*, or are adopted into it. As such, Judaism is foundational to the history of Mormonism; *Jews are considered a covenant people of God, held in high esteem*, and are respected in the Mormon faith system. The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints (LDS Church) is consequently very philo-Semitic in its doctrine.

From the perspective of the Jewish community, Mormon beliefs regarding their membership in the House of Israel are generally denied from both a theological and cultural standpoint.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> my opinion:  belief in the lie of salvation by works.  coupled with the lie that has permeated the christian culture that claims if you are a christian God will bless you with material wealth (the prosperity gospel).  and if you are not materialistically wealthy you don't "have enough faith"-- which really leads back to salvation by works.


I have never heard this wealth stuff from anyone but the likes of Joel Osteen.

----------


## cindy25

> The majority of Republicans like and support Israel.
> 
> This should be common sense.


the majority of Republicans could care less about Israel; just a vocal minority of religious nutcases who unfortunately matter in Iowa. Jewish Republicans are as rare as black Republicans.

----------


## AuH20

I think there is only one man who can help Glenn Beck and his name is Patrick J. Buchanan.

----------


## FrankRep

> the majority of Republicans could care less about Israel; just a vocal minority of religious nutcases who unfortunately matter in Iowa. Jewish Republicans are as rare as black Republicans.


That is not reality, cindy25. Republicans tend to be Christian and tend to have this belief that it's their Christian duty to protect Israel.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints (LDS Church) is consequently very philo-Semitic in its doctrine.


I see what you're saying, and yes we think the Jews will have an important role to play in the future, as per prophecy, and also that they are still the covenant people of the Lord.  But no part of our love towards the Semites involves loving to kill or tax on behalf of the nation-state of Israel.  It's not in our scriptures.  Our Church leaders have not taught it.  No such thing has any support whatsoever from Mormonism.  It just doesn't exist.

No, Beck is on his own.  The man is an establishment tool, just like Romney.  I hate the fact that either one is associated with the Church, because they give us a bad name.  The Church is smeared by association with these slimy smarmy fakes.  There is nothing in Mormon doctrine that says you should have the state force everyone in Massachusetts to buy health insurance, and there is nothing in Mormon doctrine that says you should bomb Iran and ignorantly swallow whatever moronic lies are being told to dupe the people into whatever war the politicos want to sell.  I'm sorry, but Beck makes me seethe.  War propaganda makes me seethe.  And it's the moral principles that I hold, due probably in large part to being Mormon, that gives me that deep, burning hatred.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> The facts are the facts: if you want to win the Republican nomination, you must support Israel. I didn't make the rules.


Define "support".  

Because I do not think it is necessary to give them foreign aid, or fight their wars.  I don't think it is strange to believe your government should put your own country first, while making it clear that individuals who want to do more are free to do so.

----------


## AuH20

> That is not reality, cindy25. Republicans tend to be Christian and tend to have this belief that it's their Christian duty to protect Israel.


And if we turn our back to Israel, God will curse us as well. It's some serious stuff. This is not a laughing matter to Christians who are well-versed in the word of God.

----------


## FrankRep

> Define "support".  
> 
> Because I do not think it is necessary to give them foreign aid, or fight their wars.  I don't think it is strange to believe your government should put your own country first, while making it clear that individuals who want to do more are free to do so.


Name a previous U.S. President that didn't support Israel. Good luck. Like I said, I didn't make the rules.

----------


## Carehn

> And if we turn our back to Israel, God will curse us as well. It's some serious stuff. This is not a laughing matter to Christians who are well-versed in the word of God.


Ya well our government and israels government are not israel so just because they get together in organized crime fashion and loot people does not mean i must support it. Nor would God. 

I can play that game. 

God speaks through me and he says you must support me financially and also my empire or he will spank you. 

I don't like it any more then you but God is God and ya kinda gatta do what he says you know. He will spank you. Now fork over the cash and vote santorum sheep. ..


Not really directed at you. Just venting a bit.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Name a previous U.S. President that didn't support Israel. Good luck. Like I said, I didn't make the rules.


I asked you to define SUPPORT.

----------


## donnay

> And if we turn our back to Israel, God will curse us as well. It's some serious stuff. This is not a laughing matter to Christians who are well-versed in the word of God.


I'd like to see that scripture.

----------


## American Idol

> Do people still watch Glen Beck?  Silly folks.


I didn't know he was still on the air. I guess he's hanging out in Loserville with the three percenters: Bachmann and Santorum...

----------


## cindy25

> Name a previous U.S. President that didn't support Israel. Good luck. Like I said, I didn't make the rules.


Ike; 1956 Suez crisis.

----------


## AuH20

> I'd like to see that scripture.


It's in Genesis, which I posted earlier in the thread. And don't forget the warnings of Zechariah, which Beck loves I might add. He and others believes this will pass:




> Zechariah 12: 6-9 “In that day I will make the clans of Judah like a firepot among pieces of wood and a flaming torch among sheaves, so they will consume on the right hand and on the left all the surrounding peoples, while the inhabitants of Jerusalem again dwell on their own sites in Jerusalem. The LORD also will save the tents of Judah first, so that the glory of the house of David and the glory of the inhabitants of Jerusalem will not be magnified above Judah. In that day the LORD will defend the inhabitants of Jerusalem, and the one who is feeble among them in that day will be like David, and the house of David will be like God, like the angel of the LORD before them.* And in that day I will set about to destroy all the nations that come against Jerusalem.*”

----------


## FrankRep

> The facts are the facts: if you want to win the Republican nomination, you must support Israel. I didn't make the rules.





> Define "support".  
> 
> Because I do not think it is necessary to give them foreign aid, or fight their wars.  I don't think it is strange to believe your government should put your own country first, while making it clear that individuals who want to do more are free to do so.





> I asked you to define SUPPORT.


I'll be straight foreword for you. If you don't worship Israel, you won't be elected President. How's that for a "definition" of SUPPORT?

----------


## cindy25

Beck just made the case for a Ron Paul 3rd party candidacy.  if its Romney vs Obama, and Ron runs 3rd party he will carry states, force it to the house.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> I have never heard this wealth stuff from anyone but the likes of Joel Osteen.


amazing how Joel Osteen's Lakewood church hosts the largest congregation in america.

i can only imagine you don't pay much attention.  the roots are in the New Apostolic Reformation (latter rain/manifest sons of god theology).  Oral Roberts is considered the modern day father (prosperity gospel has its roots much farther back than the (post) modern age, tough-- using religion for material gain is nothing new).  some other alias': name-it-claim-it, Word Faith, Word-of-Faith.  ever watch TBN?  K. Copeland?  Swaggert?  Jim Baker? Paul Crouch?  Benny Hinn?  Creflo Dollar? Joyce Meyers? Paula White? 700 Club and Pat Robertson?

come on, now.  this stuff is rampant.

----------


## FrankRep

> Name a previous U.S. President that didn't support Israel. Good luck. Like I said, I didn't make the rules.





> Ike; 1956 Suez crisis.


*Eisenhower Cables Congratulations to Israel on Independence Day*

JTA
April 17, 1956


WASHINGTON, Apr. 16 (JTA) –

President Eisenhower today cabled congratulations to Israel President Itzhak Ben Zvi and the people of Israel on the occasion of Israel Independence Day. "I am happy to extend to your Excellency and to the people of Israel on behalf of the people of the United States congratulations and sincere good wishes on this anniversary of the independence of Israel," Mr. Eisenhower's message stated.

Several members of the House joined today in congratulating Israel on its Independence Day and urging the United States Administration to provide arms to the Jewish State. Led by Rep. John J. Rooney, New York Democrat, several Congressmen voiced support of Israel and opposition to the Administration's policies in the Middle East. Rep. Rooney is chairman of an appropriations subcommittee in charge of State Department funds.

----------


## cindy25

> I'll be straight foreword for you. If you don't worship Israel, you won't be elected President. How's that for a "definition" of SUPPORT?


that's because of the media, not the people; with the MSM on the decline in influence the role of Israel becomes less important.  its just few stand up to them.  if Israel was so important how did Ron get elected over and over in a conservative Texas district; if Israel mattered so much why is Rand the senator from Kentucky; or Dennis Kucinich congressman over and over from Cleveland?

much of Israeli power is a myth.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> amazing how Joel Osteen's Lakewood church hosts the largest congregation in america.
> 
> i can only imagine you don't pay much attention.  the roots are in the New Apostolic Reformation (latter rain/manifest sons of god theology).  Oral Roberts is considered the modern day father (prosperity gospel has its roots much farther back than the (post) modern age, tough-- using religion for material gain is nothing new).  some other alias': name-it-claim-it, Word Faith, Word-of-Faith.  ever watch TBN?  K. Copeland?  Swaggert?  Jim Baker? Paul Crouch?  Benny Hinn?  Creflo Dollar? Joyce Meyers? Paula White? 700 Club and Pat Robertson?
> 
> come on, now.  this stuff is rampant.


Maybe so.  I don't think highly of televangelists.

----------


## AuH20

> *Eisenhower Cables Congratulations to Israel on Independence Day*
> 
> JTA
> April 17, 1956
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON, Apr. 16 (JTA) –
> 
> President Eisenhower today cabled congratulations to Israel President Itzhak Ben Zvi and the people of Israel on the occasion of Israel Independence Day. "I am happy to extend to your Excellency and to the people of Israel on behalf of the people of the United States congratulations and sincere good wishes on this anniversary of the independence of Israel," Mr. Eisenhower's message stated.
> ...


The most vilified man of the last 60 years, who happened to be a Jew himself wasn't too fond of Israel either:

http://www.lewrockwell.com/blog/lewr...ves/66738.html



> Excerpt] Goldwater: ...self-interest groups are now, more than ever, running this country. You take the Israel groups, and there are many of them . . . if just a rumor goes out that the president is going to sell some military equipment to an Arab nation, overnight there will be 60 to 70 senators siding up with the Israeli group. Why? Because they have money, and they threaten. But they're not the only ones. You name it, there's an organization in Washington working for it, all self-interest.
> 
> *Kolbe: Is the Israeli lobby too powerful?
> 
> Goldwater: God, yes, way too powerful.
> 
> Kolbe: Has that had some detrimental effects on what comes out of Congress?
> 
> Goldwater: Yes. See, we have no treaty with Israel, but we have pledged ourselves to go to war if she has to go to war. And there are some of the actions that some of the Israeli groups take that, at times, I've felt would hasten that day when we have to live up to our promise. I can understand the feeling, but I'm getting awfully tired of the great influence they have and there's no question about it.*
> ...

----------


## bluesc

> I'll be straight foreword for you. If you don't worship Israel, you won't be elected President. How's that for a "definition" of SUPPORT?


I'm not going to give up on Ron Paul until he is in the Oval Office. How's that for support?

----------


## FrankRep

> I'm not going to give up on Ron Paul until he is in the Oval Office. How's that for support?


That's good. That's why we're here, remember?

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> It's in Genesis, which I posted earlier in the thread. And don't forget the warnings of Zechariah, which Beck loves I might add. He and others believes this will pass:


my response:

upon my believe in Christ's death, burial and resurrection, God has made me to become a citizen of heaven (philippians 3:20), an ambassador on earth (2 Corinthians 5:20).  

i should love all, just as God loved all and sent Christ to die for the sins of all. including the Israelites.  God set me apart from this sinful world through Christ's death, burial and resurrection? i am now a new creation in Christ Jesus.  am i now to be destroyed by God?  no.  i am no longer an object of God's wrath due to the salvation i find in Christ (1 Thes. 5:9).

i recognize the nation that God chose to bring forth the Savior of the world.  i recognize that i am a wild olive branch that has been grafted into the Vine in this age of grace.  i also do not know to mind of God, nor do i know His plans, although He knows mine and He knows my heart.  and my heart is thus:  to spread the Gospel of Christ throughout the nations, just as he has tasked (Romans 10:17).  and to have peace in the faith that God has all of this (Israel, the US, the world, the universe) under His control and will work it out to meet His ends, even in the midst of disobedience, rebellion and unbelief.

i feel sorry for people who have come to the conclusion that they must work work work to gain salvation.

----------


## James Madison

> It's in Genesis, which I posted earlier in the thread. And don't forget the warnings of Zechariah, which Beck loves I might add. He and others believes this will pass:


Israel of the Old Testament =/= Israel of the New Testament =/= Modern Israel

All who accept Christ are Jews. They are the Spiritual Israel.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

I am gobsmacked, struck dumb - I feel like my brain was just hit by a massive hammer.  The sheer utter cluster$#@! of a miserable failure of logic that is Glenn Beck in this video




makes me weep for all humanity, that it must persevere whilst surrounded by men and women who not only believe what Mr. Beck has to say, but also pay hard-earned money for the privilege of exposing themselves to this monumental idiocy.

Many in the small town I live in question why I no longer attend their 9/12 or Tea Party meetings.  I never had a quick answer, no mental crossroads at which I could point to and say, 

"This is why I don't listen to Beck any longer.  This is why I no longer associate myself with you.  You are the reason why this nation is out of control, heading for both economic and geographic collapse - you, your ignorance, your stupidity, your lack of intellectual curiosity - added to generations upon generations of people of all races and religions, living in all areas of the country, that have literally grown fat from government largess and handouts, and literally grown dumb by a process intended to re-enslave that particular portion of the American populace."

In the name of sweet almighty Jesus' sandy, sweaty jockstrap, please, Mr. Beck: shut up.  

You are not Alex Jones.  You are not Thomas Jefferson.  You're not even me, for crissakes.  We know what the CFR is.  We know that Newt and Romney and Obama and McCain and Giuliani are all on the same team - it's a big $#@!ing club, Glenn - and YOU AIN'T IN IT.  Neither are we.  None of us ever will be.  We know that the folks I've just listed are all puppets of their corporate paymasters, and even they will never be more than golems of the NWO.  

We know this.  You know this too, Glenn.  The only explanation of Beck's idiotic screed yesterday I can offer the world is that somehow, Mr. Beck believes that...that...that...ah, the hell with it.

I can't understand.  I don't speak stupid.

----------


## cindy25

> *Eisenhower Cables Congratulations to Israel on Independence Day*
> 
> JTA
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON, Apr. 16 (JTA) 
> 
> President Eisenhower today cabled congratulations to Israel President Itzhak Ben Zvi and the people of Israel on the occasion of Israel Independence Day. "I am happy to extend to your Excellency and to the people of Israel on behalf of the people of the United States congratulations and sincere good wishes on this anniversary of the independence of Israel," Mr. Eisenhower's message stated.
> ...


April 17, 1956

Ike wasn't rude, of course he would send them that cable; President Paul might even have BB over for dinner, but BB will go home with his begging bowl empty
Ike  stopped Israel, UK, France in the Suez crisis

----------


## bluesc

> That's good. That's why we're here, remember?


You comment seemed like it could be discouraging for some. You know, "Ron Paul needs to praise Israel or he's not going to win, so just give up". If that rule exists, do you have a plan to cheat?

----------


## AuH20

> I am gobsmacked, struck dumb - I feel like my brain was just hit by a massive hammer.  The sheer utter cluster$#@! of a miserable failure of logic that is Glenn Beck in this video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> makes me weep for all humanity, that it must persevere whilst surrounded by men and women who not only believe what Mr. Beck has to say, but also pay hard-earned money for the privilege of exposing themselves to this monumental idiocy.
> 
> Many in the small town I live in question why I no longer attend their 9/12 or Tea Party meetings.  I never had a quick answer, no mental crossroads at which I could point to and say, 
> 
> ...


Beck is far from stupid, but he expects God to rescue us in the end, which is abit presumptuous. So this path for rescue is tied to an unquestioning support for Israel. So logically he's on-board with Ron Paul's solutions but he's scared to death of being on the wrong side of the Scripture.

----------


## Carehn

> I am gobsmacked, struck dumb - I feel like my brain was just hit by a massive hammer.  The sheer utter cluster$#@! of a miserable failure of logic that is Glenn Beck in this video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> makes me weep for all humanity, that it must persevere whilst surrounded by men and women who not only believe what Mr. Beck has to say, but also pay hard-earned money for the privilege of exposing themselves to this monumental idiocy.
> 
> Many in the small town I live in question why I no longer attend their 9/12 or Tea Party meetings.  I never had a quick answer, no mental crossroads at which I could point to and say, 
> 
> ...



You should read Atlas Shrugged RIGHT NOW!

----------


## VoluntaryAmerican

I stopped watching after Beck said he was wearing an Israeli pin on his suit.

----------


## one male human

Start and at 00:24, then watch the issue being divided each minute

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> You should read Atlas Shrugged RIGHT NOW!


Have read it.  Loved it.  Consumed it like a bagful of tacos at the age of 12 - that was the first time I read it.  I'll never forget the response from teachers, though: one actually confiscated my copy on the grounds that it was above my comprehension level.  After verbally excoriating her before the entire class, she returned it with profanity - which I reported.  She was suspended without pay.  I don't remember her ever returning to our little school, come to think of it.

----------


## donnay

> It's in Genesis, which I posted earlier in the thread. And don't forget the warnings of Zechariah, which Beck loves I might add. He and others believes this will pass:


Before Christ was crucified he said this speaking of Jerusalem: Matt.24:1-8 - "Jesus left the temple and was walking away when his disciples came up to him to call his attention to its buildings. 'Do you see all these things?' he asked. 'I tell you the truth, not one stone here will be left on another; every one will be thrown down'"

1 Chronicles 21:15 - "And God sent an angel unto Jerusalem to destroy it: and as he was destroying, the LORD beheld, and he repented him of the evil, and said to the angel that destroyed, It is enough, stay now thine hand. And the angel of the LORD stood by the threshingfloor of Ornan the Jebusite."

Acts 1:6-7 - "When they therefore were come together, they asked of him, saying, Lord, will you at this time restore again the kingdom to Israel? And he said to them, It is not for you to know the times or the seasons, which the Father has put in his own power"

Matt.24:4-8 - "Watch out that no one deceives you. For many will come in my name, claiming, 'I am the Christ,' and will deceive many. You will hear of wars and rumors of wars, but see to it that you are not alarmed. Such things must happen, but the end is still to come. Nation will rise against nation, and kingdom against kingdom. There will be famines and earthquakes in various places. All these are the beginning of birth pains"

Lk.19:36-46 - "Then the crowds spread out their robes along the road ahead of him, and as they reached the place where the road started down from the Mount of Olives, the whole procession began to shout and sing as they walked along, praising God for all the wonderful miracles Jesus had done. 'God has given us a King!' they exulted. 'Long live the King! Let all heaven rejoice! Glory to God in the highest heavens!' But some of the Pharisees among the crowd said, 'Sir, rebuke your followers for saying things like that!' He replied, 'If they keep quiet, the stones along the road will burst into cheers!' But as they came closer to Jerusalem and he saw the city ahead, he began to cry. 'Eternal peace was within your reach and you turned it down,' he wept, 'and now it is too late. Your enemies will pile up earth against your walls and encircle you and close in on you, and crush you to the ground, and your children within you; your enemies will not leave one stone upon another- for you have rejected the opportunity God offered you.' Then he entered the Temple and began to drive out the merchants from their stalls, saying to them, 'The Scriptures declare, My Temple is a place of prayer; but you have turned it into a den of thieves'" 

Revelation 2:9 - ".... and I know the blasphemy of those who say they are Jews and are not, but are a synagogue of Satan."

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

nvm - temporary stupidity

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Beck is far from stupid, but he expects God to rescue us in the end, which is abit presumptuous. So this path for rescue is tied to an unquestioning support for Israel. So logically he's on-board with Ron Paul's solutions but he's scared to death of being on the wrong side of the Scripture.


No, Beck is demonstrably stupid. Anyone, even those I hold dear to me, that subscribes to the belief that a people are entitled to a parcel of Earth "because God said so" is, sadly, stupid. Furthermore, anyone who expects an invisible man that lives in the clouds to swoop down and smite one's enemies is also, sadly, not only stupid, but also hopeless. 

Rather than arguing pointlessly with me over whether or not Mr. Beck is certifiably dumb (he is), why not discuss with the thread methods by which Ron Paul supporters can bridge the gap between ignorance and intelligence?  We would be the first in recorded history to pull off that feat.

Sure, we could begin by not posing our questions in a condescending manner, but hey, $#@! it - this is the internet. Sarcasm doesn't work well here. :-)

----------


## FrankRep

> No, Beck is demonstrably stupid. Anyone, even those I hold dear to me, that subscribes to the belief that a people are entitled to a parcel of Earth "because God said so" is, sadly, stupid. Furthermore, anyone who expects an invisible man that lives in the clouds to swoop down and smite one's enemies is also, sadly, not only stupid, but also hopeless. 
> 
> Rather than arguing pointlessly with me over whether or not Mr. Beck is certifiably dumb (he is), why not discuss with the thread methods by which Ron Paul supporters can bridge the gap between ignorance and intelligence?


Actually, Glenn Beck just showed Ron Paul and his supporters how to win over the Republican party. Glenn Beck is not stupid.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Beck is far from stupid, but he expects God to rescue us in the end, which is abit presumptuous. So this path for rescue is tied to an unquestioning support for Israel. So logically he's on-board with Ron Paul's solutions but he's scared to death of being on the wrong side of the Scripture.


Aye, the problem is what is the definition of 'blessing' and what is the definition of 'cursing.'

I think our current policy, whereby we provide fungible foreign aid to help provide free state funded abortion and act like Israel is some kind of protectorate where we get to tell them what they should and should not do, is a curse.  However, if we were to end all foreign aid to everywhere and treated Israel as a sovereign nation, which by the way Prime Minister Netanyahu has already been asking us to do, now that would be a blessing.

I don't disagree with the reasoning of these people here, I disagree with their conclusions.  They are superficial and simplistic, and think "giving money = blessing" as if it were money, not righteousness, that is the currency of the Kingdom of Heaven.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Actually, Glenn Beck just showed Ron Paul and his supporters how to win over the Republican party. Glenn Beck is not stupid.


Respectfully requesting that you might expand on this thought a bit.  The folks of which I speak in this little town of mine reflect Beck like a mirror.  Are you positing that if we can win Beck, we can win the nation?  Rational thought, reasoned explanation - these are foreign concepts to devotees of Mr. Beck - *THESE ARE PEOPLE THAT CRAVE TO BE LED LIKE SHEEP.* 

Therefore, by what logic do you propose that Beck has just shown Paul supporters the way to win over the Establishment GOP?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Actually, Glenn Beck just showed Ron Paul and his supporters how to win over the Republican party. Glenn Beck is not stupid.


How, by pledging to maintain foreign aid to Israel and to continue the protectorate relationship we have burdened them with?

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions



----------


## GunnyFreedom

Israel is a sovereign nation, not a colonial protectorate.  America has no right to boss her around.

----------


## FrankRep

> How, by pledging to maintain foreign aid to Israel and to continue the protectorate relationship we have burdened them with?


Come on Gunny. 

True or False: The Republican party tends to support/like/help/praise Israel.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Come on Gunny. 
> 
> True or False: The Republican party tends to support/like/help/praise Israel.


Sure they do, but they are cursing Israel through their sheer ignorance.  Ron Paul is incapable of just 'making a show' when that show does more harm than good.  

Israel is a sovereign nation, not a colonial protectorate. America has no right to boss﻿ her around! Our current foreign policy is a CURSE against Israel, not a blessing! No candidate running will bless Israel more than Ron Paul. Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu was recently in Congress nearly begging us to adopt Ron Paul's foreign policy. It's time to treat Israel like adults instead of children!

You see, I agree that we as a nation need to bless Israel in order to be blessed.  The problem is, our current policy is not a blessing it is a curse.  I'm willing to bet that Ron Paul understands this intuitively, even if he can't actually articulate it.  Convincing Ron Paul to agree to continue cursing Israel because the conservative movement in America is too hard hearted and stiff necked to actually think it through is just not going to happen.

ETA -- think Nineva, think Jeremiah.  True biblical heros with integrity are incapable of cursing in order to win popularity.  I don't place Paul with the Biblical prophets, but I do recognize a common integrity.

----------


## QuickZ06

This mofo praises paul one minute then says he's does not see him qualified to be POTUS but then says Paul is on the side of the people while rest are not, WTF I FEEL LIKE I'M TAKING CRAZY PILLS.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Glen Beck has always been a bit nutty in my opinion.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

please, for goodness sakes, that man has TWO n's in his name TWO

----------


## CaptainAmerica

Santorum and Bachmann are both AIPAC. Glenn Beck should step the $#@! back,hes a dip$#@! liar.

----------


## cindy25

> Israel is a sovereign nation, not a colonial protectorate.  America has no right to boss her around.


then Israel should stop relying on handouts

----------


## Zippyjuan

> please, for goodness sakes, that man has TWO n's in his name TWO


Sorry. He is nnutty. Or is that nunty?

----------


## The Free Hornet

> Sorry. He is nnutty. Or is that nunty?


Glenn is $#@!ing a Mormon.  If he were $#@!ing a libertarian, he would be supporting Ron Paul.  At best, he is a soft-light mirror that reflects positively the image of those surrounding him.  As is, he is reflecting the religious-progressive big government movement.  Glenn Beck is not mostly on board with any issue, not the Fed - not a single issue.  You know that no other candidate will do even ONE of these:

1) balance the budget
2) end the Fed
3) restrict the US government to its constitutional powers (e.g., end the FDA, DEA, BATF, etc.)

Anybody who thinks Glenn is or ever has been close to supporting Ron Paul has been fooled.  If you want Glenn's support, I recommend getting him off the wagon and $#@!ing some hot libertarian chick.  He won't change until he is in a different peer environment.  But when the hot libertarian chick is gone or his peer group changes, so will Glenn.  The guy has no $#@!ing soul.  As an atheist, you have to trust me on this one.


PS!:  This is not about Mormons!  It is about his peer group which is fundamentally STATIST.  Israel is just an excuse, the statists will never run out of excuses for their behavior.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> then Israel should stop relying on handouts


Netanyahu was recently in Congress begging the US to cut the cord.

Or are you just opposed to articulating arguments in this fashion that will actually work amongst a Republican base?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Sorry. He is nnutty. Or is that nunty?


LOL I think both work.  I always accuse people who use 2 n's in the name "Glenn" of having a stuttering problem.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Glenn is $#@!ing a Mormon.  If he were $#@!ing a libertarian, he would be supporting Ron Paul.  At best, he is a soft-light mirror that reflects positively the image of those surrounding him.  As is, he is reflecting the religious-progressive big government movement.  Glenn Beck is not mostly on board with any issue, not the Fed - not a single issue.  You know that no other candidate will do even ONE of these:
> 
> 1) balance the budget
> 2) end the Fed
> 3) restrict the US government to its constitutional powers (e.g., end the FDA, DEA, BATF, etc.)
> 
> Anybody who thinks Glenn is or ever has been close to supporting Ron Paul has been fooled.  If you want Glenn's support, I recommend getting him off the wagon and $#@!ing some hot libertarian chick.  He won't change until he is in a different peer environment.  But when the hot libertarian chick is gone or his peer group changes, so will Glenn.  The guy has no $#@!ing soul.  As an atheist, you have to trust me on this one.
> 
> 
> PS!:  This is not about Mormons!  It is about his peer group which is fundamentally STATIST.  Israel is just an excuse, the statists will never run out of excuses for their behavior.


Oh, please.  

http://www.cato.org/multimedia/video...-freedom-watch

----------


## Verrater

> Beck is far from stupid, but he expects God to rescue us in the end, which is abit presumptuous. So this path for rescue is tied to an unquestioning support for Israel. So logically he's on-board with Ron Paul's solutions but he's scared to death of being on the wrong side of the Scripture.


I think you might have it. But his idea that our interventions overseas haven't caused any blowback, is stupid.

----------


## Xenophage

Glenn Beck doesn't seem dishonest here, but perhaps a little confused.

The odd thing is that even if you accept his 'religious war' theory, a policy of non-intervention and neutrality is still the best option.  It would aid Israel as well as the United States.

----------


## Frysia

Many evangelical Christians are not for indiscriminate loyalty to Israel. Indoctrination, propaganda and preaching via a few influential persons have created followers. However the magnitude and importance of the Israel issue is overblown in the msm. The reason for the press and (republican) politicians to be so staunchly Israel first has more to do with who lobby, influence and sometimes control them. Dutch documentary, 2007, 'The Israel Lobby' (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N294FMDok98) includes a small interview with pastor John Hagee (Christians united for Israel). Also with colonel Lawrence Wilkerson, Kenneth Roth (Human Rights Watch), Tony Judt and Richard Perle explaining how it works.

----------


## COpatriot

> Many evangelical Christians are not for indiscriminate loyalty to Israel. Indoctrination, propaganda and preaching via a few influential persons have created followers. However the magnitude and importance of the Israel issue is overblown in the msm. The reason for the press and (republican) politicians to be so staunchly Israel first has more to do with who lobby, influence and sometimes control them. Dutch documentary, 2007, 'The Israel Lobby' (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N294FMDok98) includes a small interview with pastor John Hagee (Christians united for Israel). Also with colonel Lawrence Wilkerson, Kenneth Roth (Human Rights Watch), Tony Judt and Richard Perle explaining how it works.


You should read Mearsheimer and Walt's book too if you haven't already. Very eye-opening.

----------


## Icymudpuppy

Should we pull an Amazon O'Reilly on him?

----------


## smithtg

> Should we pull an Amazon O'Reilly on him?


lol then he would call Ron's supporters names like O'Reilly did,  aawww poor Bill, poor Glenn...

----------


## smithtg

this piece pissed me off a bit, just the whole, "Im Right and you're wrong Ron, segment"  Bull$#@!, I mean even if you think you are right, you have to provide proof on why the other guy is wrong.


The laugher was "I'd trust Frothy or Michelle part"  Really?   I suppose he does like the "hard stance" that Frothy brings.  But Bachmann, she sounds bat$#@! crazy most of the time she talks about foreign policy.  Id never trust her with Nukes.

----------


## specsaregood

> then Israel should stop relying on handouts


No, republicans are supposed to think that international socialism is good.

----------


## Icymudpuppy

> Why are modern Christians so obsessed with Israel?  This is a serous question because I seem to lack an undestanding of this issue.  
> 
> I only have limited understanding of Christianity and Judaism.  Were the Jews not the ones who rejected Christ and had him crucified?  Did the Jews not persecute and expel his followers from Israel?  Did the coming of Christ not fulfill the prophecy of the Jews and make their homeland and temple irrelevant?  Were Jews not despised by Christians for thousands of years?  
> 
> What changed recently that made Christians become so subservient to Jewish interests?  
> 
> Serious question.


They have been led to believe that the creation of the Jewish State of Israel is fulfillment of the prophecy of Ezekiel.

Unfortunately, they seem to forget that Jesus was already the fulfillment of the prophecies of the Old testament, and that is why a new testament was laid down.

----------


## AuH20

> No, Beck is demonstrably stupid. Anyone, even those I hold dear to me, that subscribes to the belief that a people are entitled to a parcel of Earth "because God said so" is, sadly, stupid. Furthermore, anyone who expects an invisible man that lives in the clouds to swoop down and smite one's enemies is also, sadly, not only stupid, but also hopeless. 
> 
> Rather than arguing pointlessly with me over whether or not Mr. Beck is certifiably dumb (he is), why not discuss with the thread methods by which Ron Paul supporters can bridge the gap between ignorance and intelligence?  We would be the first in recorded history to pull off that feat.
> 
> Sure, we could begin by not posing our questions in a condescending manner, but hey, $#@! it - this is the internet. Sarcasm doesn't work well here. :-)


 Given my brief time on this planet and my biologically limited ant-like perspective,  I don't know what to think. As presumptuous as it is to think that God will play a role on this battle on Earth, by the same token it is presumptuous for us to even conceive what lies beyond. It is not inconceivable that Glenn Beck could be right. His faith could be correct but Israel's behavior is certainly puzzling, which ties into the Khazar theory.

----------


## Original_Intent

Wow, I posted a relatively supportive comment, but said that he needed to read George Washington's farewell address regarding entangling alliances and understand that our relationship with Israel is pretty much a textbook example of what Washington was warning against. And they wouldn't post the comment, unless you gung-ho support what Beck says OR slam Ron Paul, your comment will not get posted. Which indicates a fear of addressing the issue, knowing deep down that you are wrong.

----------


## Deborah K

I've said it before, and I'll say it again - the republicans cannot win without RP supporters.  Beck acknowledges that in this piece.  We have a lot of power this time around, imo.  What we do with it, is the key to winning.

----------


## ctiger2

I got my Israel pin on! lol! Beck calls them religious crazy people. Well, that's the kettle calling the pot black now Glenn...

----------


## AuH20

I just posted this on 912. It will help people think for a change: 

http://www.the912project.us/forum/to...fearful-of-the

----------


## AuH20

What's the difference between wearing a Mexican flag pin or an Israeli flag pin? They are both in poor taste.

----------


## Travlyr

> I've said it before, and I'll say it again - the republicans cannot win without RP supporters.  Beck acknowledges that in this piece.  We have a lot of power this time around, imo.  What we do with it, is the key to winning.


QFT!  And since there is virtually no difference between the Republicans & Democrats, then the Democrats cannot win without RP supporters either. Ron Paul is telling the truth. The truth is powerful. Persistence is the key.

RPH's sig,



> "Nothing in this world can take the place of persistence.Talent will not; nothing is more common than unsuccessful people with talent. Genius will not; unrewarded genius is almost a proverb. Education will not; the world is full of educated derelicts. Persistence and determination alone are omnipotent. The slogan 'press on' has solved and always will solve the problems of the human race."
> ~ C.Coolidge


_"Press On_" ... No Matter What.

----------


## COpatriot

To whoever wrote a negative book review for Beck's new book on Amazon, I applaud you. Very well said. Beck even read it on-air so he could have a chance to trash RP and RP supporters again and for his two mongoloid butt-buddy co-hosts to crack a few sophomoric jokes too.

----------


## QuickZ06

> What's the difference between wearing a Mexican flag pin or an Israeli flag pin? They are both in poor taste.


I agree, he should try the American Pin out. It looks better anyways.

----------


## rambone

> I'll be straight foreword for you. If you don't worship Israel, you won't be elected President. How's that for a "definition" of SUPPORT?


What about Barack Obama?

----------


## jazzloversinc

I used to love Beck...but I can't listen to him anymore.  Something happened when he said this "reform jewish rabbis are like the jihadhists....more interested in politics than religion" and 600 rabbi's boycotted his show and got him kicked off of FOX...they did what Obama could NOT do...for some reason he is still atoning for that sin. BLECH

----------


## TheDrakeMan

> No, he's clouded by his religious beliefs to such a degree that he can't or won't see the inherent danger. The bible and Book of Mormon says that we should stand with the jews but I'm not so sure those are the jews, if you get my drift. By the same token, I'm not fond of the Arabs either. I think we should just altogether ignore the Middle East.


I'm actually confused why Mormons hold Israel in high regard. I know there are verses in the BoM that say Jews/Judahites should be respected for giving the law to the lost tribes and to gentiles. But there are also a few blatantly anti-Jewish verses that accuse them of killing Jesus (2 Nephi 10:3 - 6) Hopefully a Mormon can clarify.





> Why are modern Christians so obsessed with Israel? This is a serous question because I seem to lack an undestanding of this issue. 
> 
>  I only have limited understanding of Christianity and Judaism. Were the Jews not the ones who rejected Christ and had him crucified? Did the Jews not persecute and expel his followers from Israel? Did the coming of Christ not fulfill the prophecy of the Jews and make their homeland and temple irrelevant? Were Jews not despised by Christians for thousands of years? 
> 
>  What changed recently that made Christians become so subservient to Jewish interests? 
> 
>  Serious question.


It's the political Israel vs. Spiritual Israel argument. The Bible mentions Israel many times in prophecy and many Zionist Christians interpret 'Israel' as being the modern day state of Israel. Others think 'Israel' just means Christians. And I've met some who believe Israel = Jews in general.

----------


## FrankRep

> What about Barack Obama?


Obama: I‘ve Done More for Israel’s Security Than Any Other Administration
http://www.theblaze.com/stories/obam...dministration/

----------


## loweredd

> But there are also a few blatantly anti-Jewish verses that accuse them of killing Jesus (2 Nephi 10:3 - 6) Hopefully a Mormon can clarify.


Those verses aren't anti-Jewish.........


3) Wherefore, as I said unto you, it must needs be expedient that Christfor in the last night the angel spake unto me that this should be his name  should come among the Jews, among those who are the more wicked part of the world; and they shall crucify him  for thus it behooveth our God, and there is none other nation on earth that would crucify their God.     

4)For should the mighty miracles be wrought among other nations they would repent, and know that he be their God. 

5)But because of priestcrafts and iniquities, they at Jerusalem will stiffen their necks against him, that he be crucified. 

6)Wherefore, because of their iniquities, destructions, famines, pestilences, and bloodshed shall come upon them; and they who shall not be destroyed shall be scattered among all nations. 


God is telling Jacob that the Jews were the only ones who would deny Christ was the King that was foretold. 4 says that if it was any other people, they would recognize that he was the one.  The Jews were looking for a literal King, not some lowly son of a carpenter.

----------

